
Farewell to fsync(): 10× faster database tests with Docker - itamarst
https://pythonspeed.com/articles/faster-db-tests/
======
diehunde
Great post! Was this feature introduced in later versions of PostgreSQL or it
has been there for a while now?

~~~
itamarst
Looking at the docs it's been there at least since PostgreSQL 8.1.

